# I hope this wasn't your Pilote!



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.cornishguardian.co.uk/Ne...form-sex-act/story-28299471-detail/story.html


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

That is just sooooo wrong !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hope he cleaned it before hooking up the toad.:surprise:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Blizzard said:


> That is just sooooo wrong !


Exactly - a Pilote? It should have been nothing lower than a Hymer - have some class man!!! :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I couldn't accommodate a towball.0


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No Tony, it was a tow BAR.ouch >>>>


cabby


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Bloody hell what's going on today naked man and tow bar then sex conversions is there a tale to tell here man enjoying mars bar while driving his motor home how perverted can you get.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I suppose of course it might have been the Pilote's owner - the article doesn't say. Maybe this is something that other Frankia owners do?:surprise:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

:frown2::frown2:*Absolutely disgusting and a slur on the credibility and honour of all us Pilote Owners.:frown2::frown2:*

*:smile2:I have been known to suck on a Fisherman's Friend while driving, not easy in heavy traffic, but the kind of conduct reported in the Cornish press is beyond the pale.*

*But when I was around the age of the 'counselled' granddaughter, about 60 years ago, and I'd seen the guy I'd have nipped off and fetched my mates and a Kodak camera and had a laugh at him.*

*Different times, different attitudes!:smile2:*


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Appears to be a very dis-jointed newspaper article to me - they often are, nowadays. Not up to Daily Mail standards as there is no indication of the value of the house. The photo implies that the mh was the Pilote - still parked there 9 months later? They went to an upstairs window (to be able to see the man performing) - could have said they looked out through the grandaughter's bedroom window. Due to the wall at the front they wouldn't be able to see anything from a downstairs window. 
We are all jumping to conclusions here. The man was probably practicing his reversing skills with his mh, and it was a hot night.
I don't know Newquay at all but wonder if the street is frequently used by mh parking overnight in the (unusuably) wide parking bays in the street and the residents are trying to stop them parking there. Just a thought.

DavidL


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Cabin crew member would be my bet. I'm told that most of them couldn't resist a well turned out Pilot.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this how the Cornish people deal with "Park & Ride" problems :grin2::grin2:
M


----------

